# The Halloween Expo, Denver Sept 4-6 2010???? Maybe?



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

www.thehalloweenexpo.com

The following information was taken directly from the website.

September 4th, 5th and 6th, 2009 at The Colorado Convention Center.

"Come join us for some haunted fun for the whole family! Find the hottest and rarest Halloween costumes, Halloween props, Halloween décor, Halloween accessories and more at the 1st annual Halloween Expo in Denver, CO. Come and experience costume fashion shows, pumpkin painting, trick-or-treat stops, prizes and more!"


----------



## robp790 (Jan 8, 2008)

*Excited to go*

Excited to go but I would guess some of the big names of haunt supplies will not be there as Halloween is getting close. It should be a super opportunity for local vendors to get their name out there and that will be good for local business.


----------



## Mobile Mayhem (Jul 4, 2007)

I think I read a thread over on Halloween forum that they postponed this until 2010.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up MM.

From HalloweenForum:


> Thank you very much for your interest in the Halloween Expo for 2009. We are definitely excited about putting on a great show.
> 
> We had anticipated having the Halloween Expo this September, however due to a majority of our exhibitors' budgets and unavailability for that weekend we will most likely need to postpone the event for next year. This will allow us to get a bit more community and industry support for the show as well as give us more opportunity to get sponsors early on as most interested companies wanted at least a year's notice in order to sponsor the event.
> 
> ...


----------

